# NEWS 50 cents only



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

So I think some of you may have read my earlier posts but anyways I found from my naturopathic doctor about a month ago that I have several parasites and food allergies. So I've been on a strict diet for almost a month and have been taking tons of supplements and herbs to kill the parasites. Today I had a DP free day almost all day!!! It felt so freaking weird, I didn't even think about DP. I am still a little hazy but each day am feeling better and better.

Also my mom was talking to a friend who's son had parasites in his brain as well too and had chronic migranes and a foggy head. They killed the parasites and 6 months later he was 100%. I didn't even know until now that parasites could live in your brain!!! Well I truly think this might be the cause of my DP especially since I it came out of the blue in the first place.

So today I actually worked part day for my naturopathic doctor lol. I was fine and functioned well. She offered me a part time job to work for her and I think I might take it. Kind of hard to find a job better than poker though.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

im pleased for u mate hope uve found ur miracle cure!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent news to hear mate. Thank you for sharing that you had a DP free day =).


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you bet. I will keep the section updated too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd like to forward some of this info onto my own doc please mate. Do you know of the names for these parasites and food allergies? I'd really like to know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats great!!  [email protected] happy for you. Even though my DR is stress related, I think I'll get checked for parasites too because we can pick them up from our diets.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya it's definitely worth doing. They are hard to catch even if you do extensive stool samples you can still miss em. For me I took (and am taking still) supplements called wormwood and fen cho. They are very potent herbs that kill parasites and get them out of your system. You may want to look into finding a naturopathic doctor, they can supply all those supplements and help suggest nutrition alongside with if you have allergies or what not you may be unaware of.

Darren - The doctor I am going to is a naturopathic (homeopathic) doctor. It's funny because a lot of people think they are quacks and I did too. This lady told me I had parasites and food allergies 6 months ago just by seeing how my body reacted to small viles of different foods, parasites, etc. I totally blew it off and thought she was a quack because I had never been allergic to anything in my life. Well 6 months later I had blood work done that showed that I was allergic to the EXACT same things she said I was 6 months earlier!

There really is no name for the tests they do. Medical doctors can do the allergy tests through blood work and parasite tests through stool samples but it's not always accurate. If I were you I would research a reputable homeopatic doctor in your area and pay a visit to see what they have to say. The thing I like about them too is they look at the situation you are in as a whole in other words they are interested in finding the underlying cause of why you walked in the door rather than simply prescribing you drugs they don't even really know much about.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today I feel pretty good. I woke up feeling in my skin and lied in bed for a while soaking in the feeling of being myself. Then I went to the gym and worked out. It was good but I felt really anxious after getting out of bed. Probably because I don't really know what to do now that I feel fairly normal again.

Something interesting crossed my mind today when I was feeling anxious. Throughout my whole time with DP I have never felt anxious, just emotionless and dead. Today when I felt anxious I realized that my DP is a little different than most peoples since I never feel anxious. Mostly I feel super foggy headed, dysfunctional, and like my mind isn't inside my head but rather outside looking down at the myself feeling like there is a different mind in my head that what use to be.

This I guess could make sense since if I have parasites in my brain it would be a different DP experience than those of you suffering from DP due to trauma or drugs. Just something I noticed.

So anyways I went outside and smoked a cigarette to help calm my anxiety and all of a sudden I started feeling like I was spinning and got even more anxious. Still something I don't really understand why this happens sometimes. Maybe it is stirring something up in my brain or what not.


----------



## voku (Dec 12, 2007)

to surfingisfun: in my experience smoking can make dp worse. Nicotine is basically a stimulant and stimulants cause nervousness etc.
also I think that when you smoke your mind starts to wander and what better place for it to stick to than dp.
oh well, it's bloody 4:38 in the morning and here I am, drinking the most widespread stimulant, coffee.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today my day was 50/50. I woke up feeling DP'd and went to my naturopathic doctor who's been helping me. So I have been taking the supplements that kill parasites for a while now and she said that I was testing negative for them now which is good news. I am still taking some supplements to help with my digestion and other stomach/bacteria related issues.

She told me I looked a lot better and asked if I felt better and I said not really (cuz I was DP'd at the time). She told me she knows I am feeling better and to not "HIDE BEHIND BEING SICK". I thought about this for a long time. It kind of made me mad because she obviously has no idea what DP is like. I started to freak out because I thought "what if I get rid of all these parasites and what not and still have DP".

Well then I went home and started feeling a lot less DP which has lasted all day. I could converse with my family at dinner and even made a few jokes.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

How would she know how you're feeling? 
I'll come punch her in the nose if you want. 

That's great that you're feeling better though


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha thanks Layla. Good to know I got some back up!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today was a great day. I woke up and was so tired I could barely get out of bed (it was like 1 PM too haha). But I went to the book store to buy the second edition of a poker book series I am reading. When I started driving I felt really good. I started to remember that before I had DP I use to always play music in the car super loud and sing wherever I went, something I haven't done for over a year now. I started singing and could feel pleasure it brought. It was great. Then I went home and played poker for a while and made a killing.  So that was cool too.


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> So I think some of you may have read my earlier posts but anyways I found from my naturopathic doctor about a month ago that I have several parasites and food allergies. So I've been on a strict diet for almost a month and have been taking tons of supplements and herbs to kill the parasites. Today I had a DP free day almost all day!!! It felt so freaking weird, I didn't even think about DP. I am still a little hazy but each day am feeling better and better.
> 
> Also my mom was talking to a friend who's son had parasites in his brain as well too and had chronic migranes and a foggy head. They killed the parasites and 6 months later he was 100%. I didn't even know until now that parasites could live in your brain!!! Well I truly think this might be the cause of my DP especially since I it came out of the blue in the first place.
> 
> So today I actually worked part day for my naturopathic doctor lol. I was fine and functioned well. She offered me a part time job to work for her and I think I might take it. Kind of hard to find a job better than poker though.


What kind of parasites do you have?? Which is their name?
What is your new treatment? I am very interested on it!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not sure what the parasites are named. I got tested by a naturopathic doctor so I'm not sure if she knows the exact names of them. You can do stool (poop) samples to find them but they are sometimes innacurate. If I were you I would try to find a respected naturopathic doctor and pay a visit and see what they have to say. Goodluck to you.


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, surfing, that is what i am doing...but is very difficult in Spain...Because DP is very unknown here...and natural doctors haven?t heard about it


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Even if the doctors haven't heard about it they may find some irregularities in your body (example-parastites) which could cause DP. So even if they don't understand DP they still might be able to help you. My doctor doesn't understand DP either but is still helping me get rid of what is causing it (parasites).


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I went a whole day today without feeling foggy or disconnected. I was able to go to work, feel emotion, and even think clearer. I think I'm finally coming to grips with the cause of my DP and working through the issue has to be what is making my days better. Hopefully this is the light at the end of the tunnel. I really hope so this time.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another good day has come my way. I worked today and then went surfing. I saw two of my friends at the beach that I haven't seen it a while. It was good because one of them I can start going surfing with again since most of my friends are away at college.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I'm glad you're getting better, long may it continue!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Yippeeee congrats surfingisfun


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

AHHHHH I SPENT MOST OF TODAY FEELING GREAT, CONNECTED FOR THE MOST PART AND FUNCTIONAL. I WAS EVEN FEELING EMOTIONS AND FELT LIKE MY THOUGHTS WERE CONNECTED TO MY EMOTIONS. THEN I WAS WATCHING A MOVIE AND I STARTED FEELING REALLY HORRIBLE. I WASN'T EVEN THINKING ABOUT ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE MOVIE AND I STARTED TO FEEL ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE. I THINK THE INTENSITY OF DP IS DIRECTLY RELATED TO HOW HARD YOU ARE TRYING TO GET OUT OF IT. WHEN I HAVE A GOOD DAY AND THEN A BAD ONE AND TRY TO FIX IT DP IS 10X WORSE. FUCKKKKKKKKK I'M SO DAMN SICK OF THIS FUCKING DISORDER!!!!!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*hugs*

hey even if you're frustrated by this stupid thing, it sounds like you're getting it a bit more figured out nowadays


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

aw thanks Layla, you're awesome **hugs back**


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

MY DAY SUCKS!!!!!!! AHHHHHHH. YOU KNOW THAT FEELING WHEN YOU HAVE SO MUCH ANGER STORED UP INSIDE OF YOU AND YOU CAN'T GET IT OUT. THAT IS HOW I FEEL X10. PHUCK YOU DP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

You're in need of a power wank friend.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

YEAH i FEEL A BIT LIKE THAT TODAY,AND SLIGHTLY DERANGED..PHUCK YOU PMT.. :evil: ....lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

HELL YA!!! PHUCK ALL THE THINGS IN LIFE THAT MAKE US FEEL LIKE SHIT!!!! PHUCK THEM ALL!!! AND THANK GOD FOR PEOPLE LIKE YOU GUYS WHO ARE SUPPORTIVE IN THESE TIMES!!!! :!:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hope you're doing better kenny


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

So things are starting to do in a downward spiral lately. Even though being anti-maedicine I've been feeling so bad that I started taking Klonopin to try to feel a bit better. I smoked weed, drank, and took some pills last night and felt really weird. When I woke up I felt fine but then my mom came in my room and was bitching at me to get a job. I said...mom I have a phucking job. And she said you need another one!!! For whatever reason I got sooooo pissed and started cussing at her. THen I punched a hole in my wall. I think it's the fact that I don't feel in control of myself so when someone tries to tell me I am going to get another job I feel even more powerless and that just made me snap.

Right now I am at work and I don't know if I am going to go home afterwards, not, or just phucking end this shit right now. I'm so sick of feeling this way and feel so increadibly miserable that I have hurt those closest to me especially my family and what sucks the most is that I don't even feel it. I love them more than anything but something inside of me is making me not care and treat them with so much disrespet. I can't take this shit. Why oh why the hell are we in this phucked up state of mind. Best wishes to you all if I don't come back in.

Much love,
Kenny


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Right now I am at work and I don't know if I am going to go home afterwards, not, or just phucking end this shit right now. Kenny


Hi Kenny ,youre very desperate right now and when we are very desperate we cant see things clearly.If you feel that bad please go and see the doctor,tell them you feel like ending it is the only way out of it.I can personally promise you it isnt the only way out,you can get through this ,you are in control.The feelings are just feelings,sit em out but dont act impusivley on them,express them rather than acting them out in destructive ways.

People dont understand ,you do very well to keep down one job let alone two jobs.Take it easy,and stop punishing yourself thats a downwards friutless spiral.

Take care.
Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope youre ok kenny.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you're ok too Kenny  Things will get better sweetie.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Feeling good today. I don't know if it's the Klonopin or what. I feel confident and feel like doesn't something productive.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I got fired today


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Ouch... how come?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't really know. If was after my whole episode iwth the pills, and i told her i had been using drugs, and after i escaped from the psych ward. I guess that's enough to get a man fired these days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont know,I think that could possibly be classed as discrimination of people with mental health issues-unfair dismisal.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel like I'm floatinggg. AHHHHHHhhhh What do I do?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Errmm...stop with the drug abuse maybe...either you want to float or you dont....not poking at you just seems obvious to me.One thing that used to help me get through dp was remembering old drug come downs....and how awful I used to get on drugs...a little bit of floating shouldnt bother you if you use drugs its part of the course..


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Drink water till you pee water then drink that water till you still pee water and then dwink that pee/water tilll you still pee water then you'd be detoxified.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Drink water till you pee water then drink that water till you still pee water and then dwink that pee/water tilll you still pee water then you'd be detoxified.


 :shock: uuuuhhhhh, erm, ummm, i dont even know what to say


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I don't really know. If was after my whole episode iwth the pills, and i told her i had been using drugs, and after i escaped from the psych ward. I guess that's enough to get a man fired these days.


take those motha fuckaz to court!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm made the worst decision today. I was at the casino and was down $500 and was like fuck. I had $100 left and played blackjack til I made it to $900 so I wwas fucking stoked. THen I was like OK when I hit $1000 I'm guna cash out. But then I lost a lot on one hand and tried to make it up during the meantime and then ended up losing it all. I think I was just so zoned out I didn't really care. Even now I'm just numb. I lost $500 but to me, I don't do shit, I don't need money and I already have a lot more. I think if I had more emotion I would make better decisions like cashing out at $900. Fuck DP. FEels good to get it out though. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you think you have a gambling addiction? .or just for fun?..its just the tempory buzz you get from gambling..sounds just like what you described in a post to me ages ago about when youre dp started...searching and trying to recreate the eurphoria moment you had on the plane..........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

nah I don't have a problem with it, I do well last night I just couldn't believe how dumb i was


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

DP'd as phuck, it's time to start drinkin'... cheers


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> DP'd as phuck, it's time to start drinkin'... cheers


Keep a journal and post it wile you are drunk. :evil: 
Remember to post it when you are still drunk or you will edit it. :twisted: 
Peace


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mark - i like your style


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

So do I -he just wants to see you make a fool of yourself


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You have more style in your pinky buddy


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> So do I -he just wants to see you make a fool of yourself


Well ya, but I am going to do it too.
That is only the beginning of our research program. No joke.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

im lost wtf


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

test


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol. I like your signature. Was singin that to myself the other day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Who you guys say "50 cent only?" I'll offer you 25 cent for a better deal okies?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

The Scariest Night of my LIfe

Was last night. Is it really only 8 hours later. The oxy comedown gave me the worst fucking nightmares ever. I'm talking dreams straight out of hell. I would open my eyes and every shadow looked like a mask, a witch, or somekind of insane creature. Nightmares of war and sick things that shouldn't even be brought to mans knowledge. Holy shittt III''m dyingggg HeLp Me!!!i!i!i!i


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Youll be alright kenny ((((((((((((((((((((((sque :shock: eze)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

I love you kenny...youve no idea what youve done for me.but ill tell ya bout it sometimes soon.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

sleeping is already hard as hell without drugs i can only imagine how it feels like from a withdrawal
everytime i watch tv and fall asleep i feel like im dying or something


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I love you kenny...youve no idea what youve done for me.but ill tell ya bout it sometimes soon.


awww Lynssss you're awesome. Thanks a lot. I love you too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I love you kenny...youve no idea what youve done for me.but ill tell ya bout it sometimes soon.


Oh wait I missed this part.....what have I done for you? Now I am curious....maybe send me a PM?


----------

